# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك شفرة الكاتيل

## badri99

السلام عليكم
برجاء مساعدتى فى فك شفرة الكاتيل  ولكم جزيل الشكر  
ot 202  
202x-2amcma2
359248020646289  
ot-e101
e101x-2amcma1-1
353836010909901 
ot-s210 
s210x-2asffr1
352409021826125

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم
> برجاء مساعدتى فى فك شفرة الكاتيل  ولكم جزيل الشكر  
> ot 202  
> 202x-2amcma2
> 359248020646289  
> ot-e101
> e101x-2amcma1-1
> 353836010909901 
> ot-s210 
> ...

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    

> شكرا للفكرة وؤأيد رأى صاحب الموضوع أما من ناحيه الشروط فيمكن تقديم المساعدة للادارين دون لوائح  أما الاعضاء فللذين تتجاوز مواضيعهم 50 ولابد أن تكون المواضيع هادفة وليست مجرد خط

   

> مشكور الاخ حسن على الموضوع الذي يستحق التفاعل
> يجب ان يطبق الامر حتى على الانواع الاخرى

 
تم التطبيق

----------


## yassin55

مشكور محمد على التوضيح

----------


## MQSSIN

ALCATEL 
IMEI number: * # 0 6 #
Software version: * # 0 6 #
Net Monitor: 0 0 0 0 0 0 *
Master codes: 25228352, 25228353, 83227423 (TH3/4,BH4,BF5,BG3,BF3/4..)
Master reset (with SIM): ###337*07#
Factory reset (with SIM): ###847#
Alcatel 835 formating - ----0102#

----------

